# Dämpfer Staub Schutz



## iNSANE! (5. April 2005)

So meine lieben Freunde, jetzt bin ich endlich stolzer SWITCH SL Besitzer und wollte mal fragen welche Methoden es gibt / ihr nutzt um den Dämpfer (Luftdämpfer) vor zuviel Schmutz vom Hinterrad zu schützen.

Ausserdem: Ein wieviel an "Kratzern" ist auf dem Kolben "normal" bzw. tolerierbar?

Danke!


----------



## Marc T. (5. April 2005)

HI,

gar keine, denn es ist wenig sinnvoll. Durch diese Neopren Kondome, wird der Schmutz der reinkommt, drin behalten und die Naesse oder auch Staub oder sonstiges hat viel Zeit sich seinen Weg zu bahnen. Habe selber ein Switch SL, mit Stahldämpfer. 
Kratzer auf dem Kolben? Wie kommen die dahin? Tolerierbar nur in sehr geringen Massen, denn um so rauher die Oberfläche des Kolbens wird, um so mehr ist er in seiner Bewegung beeinträchtigt. Leichte Kratzer sollten aber dennoch kein Problem darstellen, wenn sie nicht zu tief bzw. aufgeraut sind.

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (5. April 2005)

Ja, das mit den Neopren Dingern ist schon so ne Sache - stimmt - hab trotzdem jetzt eines - das relativ weit ist und dass ich nach jeder Fahrt runtermache und reinige. 
Mein Händler meinte ich soll ne 0,75 Cola Flasche aufschneiden und die so als art "Schutzblech" fürn Dämpfer montieren. Mal sehen wie ich das realisieren soll...
Ist nur ein Mikro kratzer, eher ne fast nichts, aber kommt sicher von irgendwelchen Krümeln auf dem Kolben...
Mal sehen.


----------



## schlappmacher (5. April 2005)

Tag,

altes Lieblings-Thema von mir. Meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den Neopren- Überziehern sind gut; ich mach lieber nach der Tour kurz unterm Überzieher sauber als auf der Schotterpiste beim "Kratzer holen" zuzusehen. Kurz öffnen, ausschütteln und ein bißchen Ölspray auf den Dämpfer, abwischen und gut is.

Mein Cyclecraft CSP04 hat den Dämpfer genau in der Beschusszone und die Kolbenfläche blieb über nun einige Jahre prima geschützt; egal, was die bike-Redakteuere sagen. 

Jeder Masch.-Bauer bekommt eh das kalte ehem, Grinsen, wenn er "nackte" Dichtflächen sieht.  

Ciao.,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## iNSANE! (5. April 2005)

Ja, das bestätigt mich ja letztlich! Denke so ne Neopren Socke ist für Jemanden der sich auch drum kümmert sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Funghi (5. April 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Händler meinte ich soll ne 0,75 Cola Flasche aufschneiden und die so als art "Schutzblech" fürn Dämpfer montieren. Mal sehen wie ich das realisieren soll...



Ick glob, da steht wat   

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/bike/technik/daempferschutz.html


----------



## iNSANE! (7. April 2005)

Danke Dir Du Pilz*g*

Jetzt hab ich mir so was aus ner Flasche gebaut was am Switch auch gut zu befestigen ist - nutzen steht noch aus. Mal sehen obs was bringt.

Aber gestern hab ich mir so ein Ding noch aus Carbon gemacht - wenns getrocknet ist und alles montiert zeig ichs euch!
Hat ausserdem den Vorteil dass der Rahmen bzw Schwinge im Bereich wo der Reifen durchläuft nicht von Steinen usw zerstört wird.
Und Carbon sieht eben verdammt edel aus.*g*


----------



## Marc T. (8. April 2005)

Hey,

da bin ich gespannt, als Switch Fahrer sowieso. Du kannst Carbon backen? Wie wäre eine Serienfertigung bei Gelingen? Ich mach dir den Vertrieb   

Gruss Marc


----------



## iNSANE! (8. April 2005)

Dass es da Anfragen geben wird hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, also ich werde wohl heut Abend mal die Form öffnen, dann hoffen dass das alles passt (weil der Yoke vom Switch ja nicht rund sondern eher oval ist).
Muss halt dann mal Verfeinerungen vornehmen und dass Ding weiter optimieren. Fotos folgen dann bald!


----------



## iNSANE! (10. April 2005)

Ui! Das geile Teil ist fertig und montiert*g* - morgen hoff ich Bilder machen zu können - meine Cam ist grad weg - sieht aber echt fett aus!
Freut euch!


----------



## schlappmacher (17. April 2005)

Tag,

und, wie isses geworden? Wir wollen Bilder sehen...

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (18. April 2005)

Na toll - meine Schwester hat eine DigiCam in Madrid - jetzt muss ich improvisieren - denn das Teil will ich euch nicht vorenthalten!!!
Ich bleib dran!


----------



## chilimade (21. April 2005)

Ja was ist jetzt? Wir sind neugierig! Ruf Deine Schwester an oder kauf Dir noch ne Kamera


----------



## iNSANE! (24. April 2005)

SO! Es ist vollbracht! Einfach mal in meine Gallery schauen! Viel Spass!


----------



## schlappmacher (24. April 2005)

@ iNSANE! Das Ding sieht wirklich sehr schön und professionell aus, Glückwunsch. Wann verrät's Du uns Dein Backrezept ?

Mach weiter so,

Schlappmacher


----------



## -OUTLAW- (24. April 2005)

Hallo,

dann will ich mein Eigenbau-Schutzblech aber auch mal präsentieren ...  

Ist zwar kein Rocky aber... egal


Einmal das Komplettbike 

....und nochmal als Detail 


Die Funktion ist auch erstklassig,
der Dämpfer hat bisher noch keinen Dreckspritzer abbekommen   




Gruß Bollek


----------



## iNSANE! (26. April 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> @ iNSANE! Das Ding sieht wirklich sehr schön und professionell aus, Glückwunsch. Wann verrät's Du uns Dein Backrezept ?
> 
> Mach weiter so,
> 
> Schlappmacher




Dankeschön! Freut mich wenns gut ankommt - und an alle denen es besonders gut gefällt: ich denke über "Serienfertigung" nach bzw eine Handmade Kleinserie mit Nummer, und so - je nach Bedarf und Anfragen*g*

Mein Baurezept poste ich zum nachmachen aber demnächst auch noch! Also keine Panik!

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

